# Annual European Travel Insurance.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
We are trying to find travel insurance for:- Annual Multi-trip, 90 day max. single trip. My wife has a Pre- Existing medical condition (Angina, no medication used).
Can anyone suggest an insurer? We have been using INSURE & GO but their underwriters now won't cover Angina related claims. I have also tried SAGA which has the same conditions.

Kind Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If you google 'angina travel insurance' it will give you enough links to make a start, though it will be more expensive than not having a pre-existing condition.

P&L


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't know about 90 day trips but for 45 day trips we use Ehic Plus.

For my wife and I (its ok were not royal) both with hypertension and on medication and annual multi trip the total premium is £54.75.

Might be worth a look. www.ehicplus.com


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

I do ours on Barclay card, they will say what medical information is needed. My hubby had strokes,on same medication not under hospital and we have just been quoted for renewal,one year multiple european...£182.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Try Lifesure on the link below

this is who i am with and they are reasonable sensible with pre existing conditions.

http://www.lifesure.co.uk/motorhome-insurance.php

Hope it works out for you
Phill


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Another route to try is log on to the website for british heart foundation or chest heart and stroke association. These charities usually have an arrangement with a company for travel insurance for people with existing conditions. I used to work in travel medicine and it was amazing what they would cover at a sensible price - also makes sure there are no nasty get out clauses when you try to claim. They may or may not be cheaper than the ones already mentioned but worth a try.
It is worth making sure (and keeping a written copy) whichever insurer you choose is fully aware of any medical history. A friend of mine used to be medical director of one of the medical assistance companies that insurers use when things go wrong abroad. He told me that the first thing they were instructed to do (by the insurance companies) when someone had a problem abroad was to find out if the insurance could be classed as invalid because of non-disclosure. They contact your GP to check if there is something you forgot to mention. Nasty I agree.

Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Pet vet insurance is the same. You MUST disclose everything. They WILL check and refuse to pay.

When we were going to the States we took out a single trip insurance to add to our European cover and disclosed everything. They then divert you to a specialist site who calculate the risk and charge extra for each condition. You can turn it down and travel with no cover for that condition. We chose to do that with Chris's replacement knees but took out cover for my asthma as it could be applied to all sorts of other conditions so was too risky. Our reasoning was we could put Chris in a wheechair and get him back home but my chest would cause too many problems :roll: 

I know with pet medical insurance you get what you pay for. The more expensive ones are far less likely to quibble over every little thing. One particularly cheap one would fail to pay out for the least little reason :evil:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

For travel within the EU, the free card that used to be called E111 will cover all of your existing conditions and any new ones. Not sure about the recent entries to the EU but the only thing I can see that you loose out on is the repatriation service but with a camper you can wait it out. Just miss out on the grapes and chockies from the UK visitors. Another bonus is that you are unlikely to get unnecessary treatment/operations because the hospital knows they are onto a good old gravy train with Health insurance. Incidentally if you have one of the first batch of E111 cards issued check on the expiry date, it will be sometime in 2010.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

The problem with relying on the E111 card is the repatriation back to the UK.
Last March we helped our friends in a serious situation in Spain.
The husband, without any warning, had a brain hemmorage. The Spanish hospitals and doctors were first class and he had a major operation, then the insurance company flew him home. He is OK now but he had Travel insurance. The other thing to be aware of that is, in Spain, the nurses do only medical nursing, the family are expected to look after the patient.
sennen523.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We have just changed to lifesure....I posted earlier about Barclaycard...got a better deal £82 and all they wanted to know was if had any prblems off a list read out during last year. If you have they give you a ref. its wworth a try :!: We hadn't in the last year so are fully covered and you can go away for 122 days.


----------



## Hex (Aug 8, 2006)

That sounds like a good deal crazeyhead but is the 122 days one trip or for the whole year


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Each trip I think?? because I said we sometimes go for 6 weeks ..I have just looked at policy now it has come and see it is 42 days any one trip, you could have extra I think but would cast more and I remember asking if could phone and extend and he said we could...sorry for confusion earlier,Margaret


----------



## anteater (Oct 29, 2009)

I used to use Kindred Spirit for my ex who was over 70 at the time and had various heart and diabetic problems but this was only for trips up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Have a look here there's a section for existing medical conditions which has some suggestions for insurers to try:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/cheap-travel-insurance

JohnW


----------

